# Repower 1971 Ariens with harbor freight engine



## jg121793 (Nov 21, 2018)

I have what I believe is a 1971 snow blower. The model number is 910995 with a 7hp Tecumseh. I have already used it twice and it is a solid machine. Only paid $35 for it. Then the other day we got about 15" of snow and of course it wouldn't start. I know the Tecumseh engine on it could be repaired but after reading about people putting harbor freight engines on similar machines I think that is the route I want to go. 

From what I have read about other models the engine bolt pattern is the same but the bolts aren't long enough and need to be replaced. I also saw on some models you need a shaft adaptor in order for the pulley to fit. Does my snowblower need this and where can I purchase it if I need it? Other than those things is there anything else I need to know or any other parts I need? I want to do this swap in the next few weeks. It's not gonna happen anytime soon though because here in WI we are currently in the middle of the polar vortex (currently -50 wind chill) and I don't have a garage. Just trying to do all the research right now to see what is needed.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I replaced engines on both my older Ariens.


One with a B&S with electric start, and the other with the 99.00 HF.


Hands down, go with the Harbor Freight. 



Lines right up, the only adjustment, which was easy, was a slight adjustment to the chute adjustment rod coming of the handle.


The other thing you might want to address while the engine is off, is if you need to change out the friction disc, now is the time to address that.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

if the diameter of your Tec's crankshaft is 1" you will need this adapter for the Predator's 3/4" shaft. Its what I used anyway. This is assuming your Tec has only one output shaft (some have a crank and a cam output shaft). 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/252429776568


.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Not to hijack the thread...but I also have a 1971 with a 910995 (910962 tractor and H70 engine, most likely same engine as OP).

To do a Predator swap, near as I can tell, this is what's required. Please correct me if I am wrong.

1) First off with the correct engine, is it HF# 60363 or 69370 (both described as non-CARB which is a 3rd 212cc version) - and is there actually a difference?

2) From what I've researched, some owners simply hammer out the studs on the Ariens frame because they're tacked in and can be hammered out. Others cut them off, then drill them out. I take it that it sort of depends on which 10,000 series you have as to which is required, or is this a "owner preference"? Seems to me that simply hammering them off, then bringing longer bolts up through inside the frame would work easiest.

3) A 3/4" to 1" adapter sleeve is required for the engine sheave (need to pull off the old sheave from the H70 obviously) - is there a specific sleeve that works best? I believe also, there's a couple set screws allen-wrenched on the sheave that need to be loosened and re-used, but I've seen some conversions also use a bolt to make sure on it. Looking at the parts manuals...is an "extra bolt" even possible on the H70?

Note: I see someone posted an Ebay link for the sheave...but the rest of my question still stands.

My main concern on the "extra bolt" is belt cover clearance. Again, not having to mod something I don't have to mod would obviously be easier.

4) For the chute crank, it all depends on which chute crank setup one has. My 910962 has the straight bar/worm type. Most what I've seen is owners drill out a new eye bolt hole on the outside handlebar for the easiest solution along with minor changes with the chute crank bracket bolt/washers to get the worm gear to align best. Or is a u-joint and frame bracket rig required?


And that's it. I know some people re-jet the engine and things of that nature...but I'm simply seeking the machinations of the "required tasks" of the conversion itself. The reasons I ask these are there seems to not necessarily be a "comprehensive to-do list post" in the re-powering section, nor one in any posts here (specific to 10,000 series anyway). Everything I've listed here, I've pieced together via Youtube and this site. 

I am contemplating doing this conversion, and just want to make sure I get it correct - and obviously, keeping costs down to a minimum while also not owning any true welding or fabrication equipment are concerns also. 

Seems like the 910962 is one of the most common tractors of this series still in circulation and a LOT of posters do this swap. Any help anybody has to offer, I am grateful for. Thanks!


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

All the 7 hp Tec's I've had were a 3/4 shaft.....just use the same pulley. I'm of the camp that cuts the studs off, center punches them...drills them to accept a 5/16 coarse tap....they thread into the head of the stud for a meaty bite. I can do the swap in 20 minutes not including any crank mods....definitely the way to go IMO...just did a 919018 yesterday with a 5 hp Honda.....everything was free!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I agree with @cranman. All of the 7hp Tecumsehs that I've seen on an Ariens have been with 3/4" shafts.

I did find a 7hp Tecumseh once that was originally from a Jacobsen that had a 1" shaft. I opted to go with an aftermarket pulley on that one when I installed it on an Ariens:


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

So, H series engined models, no adapter required. That explains why I'm seeing some swaps using bolts and some not - those I must have seen were on either different series or non-H engine models.


----------



## jg121793 (Nov 21, 2018)

Has anyone put a lifan engine from home depot on their snowblower? If so is it as easy of a swap as the harbor freight engine? If the lifan engine will work I don't mind paying a little more for the extra features this engine has.


----------

